# [SOLVED] LaTex & LyX

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Poniewaz musze napisac prace konczaca studia, postanowilem do tego celu uzyc LaTex-a oraz LyX-a. Wszystko emerge-owalem, ale zauwazlyem ze nie ma default-owo zadnej klasy do pisania tego typu dokumentow, dlatego postanowilem dociagnac:

```

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-publishers

     Available versions:  2008 (~)2009 {doc source}

     Installed versions:  2009(16:09:28 03/13/10)(-doc -source)

     Homepage:            http://www.tug.org/texlive/

     Description:         TeXLive Support for publishers, theses, standards, conferences, etc.

[I] dev-texlive/texlive-science

     Available versions:  2008 (~)2009 {doc source}

     Installed versions:  2009(04:53:33 03/01/10)(-doc -source)

     Homepage:            http://www.tug.org/texlive/

     Description:         TeXLive Typesetting for natural and computer sciences

```

nastepnie wykonalem:

```

laptop latex # texhash 

texhash: Updating //etc/texmf/ls-R... 

texhash: Updating //var/lib/texmf/ls-R... 

texhash: Updating /usr/share/texmf/ls-R... 

texhash: Updating /usr/share/texmf-dist/ls-R... 

texhash: Updating /usr/share/texmf-site/ls-R... 

texhash: Done.

laptop latex #

```

Po odpaleniu LyX-a wykonalem Tools->Reconfigure, ale niestety zadna klasa (ani modul) do pisania pracy magisterskiej sie nie pokazal, pomimo, ze:

```

laptop latex # find /usr/share/ -iname *thesis.*

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bst/psu-thesis/psuthesis.bst

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bst/gatech-thesis/gatech-thesis.bst

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bib/gatech-thesis/example-thesis.bib

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/texsis/base/thesis.txs

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/psizzl/base/thesis.Psizzl

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psu-thesis/psu-thesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/umich-thesis/umich-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/classicthesis/classicthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/hepthesis/hepthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.eng

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.afr

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/umthesis/umthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ucthesis/ucthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ryethesis/ryethesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uiucthesis/uiucthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uiucthesis/uiucthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ebsthesis/ebsthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/afthesis/afthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/afthesis/afthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ucdavisthesis/ucdavisthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ut-thesis/ut-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/thuthesis/thuthesis.cfg

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/thuthesis/thuthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uwthesis/uwthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/york-thesis/york-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uaclasses/ua-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uaclasses/my-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/gatech-thesis/gatech-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/muthesis/muthesis.cls

laptop latex # 

```

Co robie nie tak? Zdaje sobie sprawe, ze jest tutaj sporo osob, ktore maja wspaniale 6 liter (mgr inz.) przed imieniem, w czym pisaliscie magisterke? Znacie jakas dobra klase do pisania mgr? (widzialem juz strone Pana Cezarego Sobanca) Co polecacie? Pozdrawiam, MichalLast edited by MiChaSSs on Mon Mar 15, 2010 1:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

 :Shocked:  A ktorej klasy Ci brakuje?

----------

## MiChaSSs

Nie mam zadnej klasy zwiazanej z:

```

laptop latex # find /usr/share/ -iname *thesis.*

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bst/psu-thesis/psuthesis.bst

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bst/gatech-thesis/gatech-thesis.bst

/usr/share/texmf-dist/bibtex/bib/gatech-thesis/example-thesis.bib

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/texsis/base/thesis.txs

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/psizzl/base/thesis.Psizzl

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/psu-thesis/psu-thesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/umich-thesis/umich-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/classicthesis/classicthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/hepthesis/hepthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.eng

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.afr

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/stellenbosch/usthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/umthesis/umthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ucthesis/ucthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ryethesis/ryethesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uiucthesis/uiucthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uiucthesis/uiucthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ebsthesis/ebsthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/afthesis/afthesis.sty

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/afthesis/afthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ucdavisthesis/ucdavisthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/ut-thesis/ut-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/thuthesis/thuthesis.cfg

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/thuthesis/thuthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uwthesis/uwthesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/york-thesis/york-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uaclasses/ua-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/uaclasses/my-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/gatech-thesis/gatech-thesis.cls

/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/muthesis/muthesis.cls

laptop latex # 

```

wiec nie moge w stylach wybrac wzoru (ala tytul, autor, rozdzial itd.) dla sekcji z imieniem promotora, recenzenta itd. W czym robie blad? Dzieki za zainteresowanie, pozdrawiam MD

----------

## dziadu

Nie no, wzialem pierwszy ze srodka, *ucthesis*, stworzylem dokument, uruchomilem LaTeXa... i dziala. W czym masz problem? Jakis blad kompilacji?

----------

## MiChaSSs

widzi Ci ta klase w LyX-ie? Napisz prosze (jak glupiemu  :Smile: ) co robisz krok po kroku. Nie znam skladni LateX-a dlatego chce uzyc LyX-a, poza tym wydaje sie byc wygodniejszy  :Wink: , pozdrawiam MD

----------

## dziadu

No to jak chcesz byc wygodny to chyba trzeba za takie wygody placic. Ja sobie chetnie dorobie do skromnego wynagrodzenia  :Smile: 

LyXa nie mam, nie uzywam i nie planuje miec. A i tak wiem gdzie lezy problem (zdradze Ci, ze chodzi o stworzenie layout-u dla LyXa) i 5 minut (po sprawdzeniu, okazalo sie ze nawet mniej) zajeloby mi znalezienie tego na interencie i rozwiazanie problemu.

Chcesz psiac prace magisterska w LaTeX a masz problem z zaledwie pierwsza linijka kodu zrodlowego? Zamiast pisac posty zacznij myslec i siegnij do jakiegos podrecznika LaTeXa z wielu dostepnych na sieci. Zeby nie bylo, ze jestem bezuzyteczny, dam ci od razu rybke: ftp://tug.ctan.org/pub/tex-archive/info/lshort/polish/lshort2e.pdf

I czytaj dokumentacje pakietow ktore chcesz uzyc bo wrocisz z kolejnym nieprzemyslanym pytaniem szybciej niz myslisz  :Smile: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

Uwielbiam nasze polskie fora, gdzie u niektorych uzytkownikow panuje zasada wiem ale nie powiem ... dziadu, doceniam to, ze poswiecasz swoj czas na to zeby czytac moje wypociny na forums.gentoo.org, ale jesli nie masz ochoty pomoc to zatrzymaj to dla siebie i nie pisz nic, i nie wymadrzaj sie niepotrzebnie. NIE pisze w kodzie LaTex-a dlatego uzywam LyX-a, i tak googlowalem wczesniej i widzialem ten podrecznik.Generalnie dziekuje za checi, milego dnia MD

----------

## dziadu

Bo widzisz, zamiast sie wzburzac to bys pomyslal. LaTeX jest kompletnym systemem, zawierajacym swoje klasy oraz pozwalajacy na uzywnie wlasnych, inaczej zdefiniowanych. A LyX jest tylko interfejsem graficznym dla LaTeXa - ale nie jest wszechwiedzacy i wszechumiejacy. Dlatego, zeby osbluzyc nowa klase musi zostac poinstruowany o tym jak ja wykorzystac (choc do tego nie trzeba zadnej filozofii i jest to raczej wbudowana funkcjonalnosci LaTeXa) oraz jaki template z tej klasy wygenerowac (co rozumiem Ciebie wlasnie interesuje). Do tego sluzy wlasnie Layout.

Czy jesli kupisz nowa karte graficzna (klase dokumentu) i polozysz ja obok komputera (LyX) to bedziesz mogl grac w najnowsze gry (tworzyc template'a)? Bez jej odpowiedniego montazu i zainstalowaniu sterownikow (Layoutu) nic z tego nie bedzie.

Odpowiedz jest taka - potrzebujesz Layoutu aby widziec nowa klase w LyXie. Layout do kazdej klasy osobno. Nie wiem jak LyX wygalda ani w jako sposob sie w nim pisze ale podejrzewam ze to raczej nie jest Word/Writer i bez minimalnej znajomsoci LaTeXa sie nie obejdzie. Layout tez nie zalatwi za Ciebie calego wstepnego przygotowania dokumentu (musisz w specyficzny sposob okreslic autora, temat pracy, promotora, uczelnie, itp.) i trzeba byc cholernym optymista aby wierzyc, ze LyX zrobi to za ciebie albo umozliwi w jakis "klikalny" sposob.

Zrob liste klas ktore masz dostepne (juz to wczesniej zrobiles), poszukaj na necie dokmentacji do nich i przykladowych plikow PDF z ich wygaldem, zobacz ktore Ci najbardziej odpowiada (a moze Twoja uczelnia juz dostarcza taki wzor?), przeczytaj plik README albo inny - w nimdowiesz sie jak zdefiniowac niektore pola wymagane (LyX co najwyzej zrobi Ci szablon tekstowy ale juz pola musisz uzupelnic sam i bez znajomosci LaTeXa mozesz miec z niektorymi problem). Jak juz znajdziesz ta upragniona, to wygeneruj sobie podstawowy szablon, np book (ktory w wiekszosci pokrywa sie pewnie z innymi klasami), recznie pozmieniaj (na pdostawie dokuemnatcji) kilka literek w dokyumencie i dostaniesz to co chciales.

A jesli nadal chcesz jednak uzywac Layouta (bo nie dasz rady sam zrobic tego co chciales) to albo uda Ci sie go znalezc na sieci, albo mozemy sie umowic na privie co do kwoty, i przygotuje Ci Layout dla jakiejkolwiek klasy sobie zazyczysz.

Dam tez Ci darmowa probke dla klasy ucthesis (Universytet Kaliforni). Jak zauwazysz, nie kazda klase da sie uzyc do wlasnej pracy, ale mozna ja dostosowac w razie potrzeb:

```
\documentclass{ucthesis}

\begin{document}

\title      {Readout electronics for experimentas in FAIR}

\author      {dziadu}

\degreeyear   {2010}

\degreesemester   {10}

\degree      {Master of Science in Technical Physics}

\chair      {"Professor Enrico Fermi}

\othermembers   {Erwin Schroedinger\\Wolfgang Pauli}

\numberofmembers 3

\prevdegrees   {Engeener in Nuclear Physics, Cracow, POLAND, 2008}

\field      {Nuclear Physics}

\campus      {AGH Cracow}

\frontmatter

\maketitle

\approvalpage

\copyrightpage

\begin{abstract}

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Maecenas at tellus vitae quam aliquet condimentum. Integer id velit eu odio mattis viverra. Vestibulum sed neque vel enim venenatis sollicitudin a in urna. Fusce vel diam risus, sit amet imperdiet libero. Nam commodo risus lectus. Vivamus at ultricies sem. Quisque convallis risus eu odio interdum eu gravida magna scelerisque. Vestibulum quis enim tellus, vitae vehicula purus. Vestibulum vulputate, ipsum eu tincidunt scelerisque, erat nisi adipiscing orci, ac venenatis velit quam vitae odio. Vivamus bibendum dapibus mauris a vestibulum. 

\end{abstract}

%\mainmatter

Integer et metus tortor. Vestibulum vitae tempor odio. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Vivamus in augue enim. Phasellus in sapien mi, ultricies aliquet lectus. Mauris mauris eros, gravida at rhoncus id, suscipit vel quam. Ut ipsum purus, iaculis ac dapibus eu, porttitor sed elit. Duis mi magna, pharetra a lobortis nec, tempor non metus. Vivamus hendrerit nunc eu ante euismod ultricies. Suspendisse potenti. Nam vitae viverra diam. In mollis leo in est elementum convallis. Pellentesque enim eros, elementum a imperdiet quis, adipiscing eu purus. Proin consequat interdum suscipit. Integer sapien turpis, imperdiet quis lacinia id, interdum in sem. Proin vel metus in ligula imperdiet faucibus. Proin nec tortor quis dui fermentum tristique. Etiam non est sapien, et pharetra sapien. 

Ut est velit, ornare eu bibendum in, volutpat ac nisl. Ut dapibus, lorem eget fringilla adipiscing, nisl turpis ultricies purus, non convallis odio lectus id neque. Curabitur mi justo, mattis non eleifend vitae, ornare interdum dolor. Pellentesque tincidunt lectus sit amet libero egestas vel faucibus metus condimentum. Fusce eget sapien ante, quis facilisis lorem. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Quisque placerat arcu quis nulla ultricies elementum. Sed sed neque turpis. Duis id facilisis mi. Vestibulum mi ipsum, imperdiet vehicula gravida at, molestie non metus. Cras pharetra hendrerit malesuada. 

Curabitur tincidunt, est vel pulvinar porta, diam est mattis massa, vitae suscipit velit odio eget velit. Curabitur quis urna eget risus imperdiet volutpat. Mauris aliquam, quam in aliquam hendrerit, massa elit feugiat erat, non venenatis dolor erat a quam. Integer ac lobortis ante. Cum sociis natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Proin vehicula lacus a nisi iaculis semper. Cras suscipit scelerisque blandit. Nulla id sem ligula. Nullam tincidunt commodo augue, quis scelerisque libero gravida non. Vivamus suscipit ultricies bibendum. Praesent risus magna, rhoncus id tincidunt et, dapibus eu est. Etiam cursus hendrerit risus, nec varius neque eleifend vitae. Morbi sit amet magna eget risus pharetra posuere. 

Nulla facilisi. Cras id quam elit. Phasellus quis ipsum sed turpis pulvinar laoreet et vitae orci. Curabitur tempus vulputate velit, non porttitor nunc rhoncus sit amet. Fusce id lorem ligula. Donec sagittis adipiscing nunc nec venenatis. Sed laoreet, urna in mollis mattis, urna mi semper sem, vel elementum augue lorem vel diam. Nullam tincidunt libero sed dolor faucibus sit amet ullamcorper tellus faucibus. Praesent malesuada adipiscing facilisis. Aenean mollis, ante non convallis iaculis, sapien odio rutrum lectus, ut lobortis tellus felis quis sapien. Sed faucibus orci sit amet sem accumsan vel fermentum mauris accumsan. Nulla vel placerat massa. Sed euismod rutrum leo, semper rhoncus nunc suscipit ac. Nunc ut consectetur turpis. Sed at elit libero, consectetur bibendum eros. Suspendisse feugiat elit ut ante sagittis sollicitudin. Duis lobortis faucibus purus eu ultrices. Nunc nunc mi, posuere in tempor nec, pharetra sit amet eros.

\end{document}
```

----------

## MiChaSSs

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Odpowiedz jest taka - potrzebujesz Layoutu aby widziec nowa klase w LyXie. Layout do kazdej klasy osobno. Nie wiem jak LyX wygalda ani w jako sposob sie w nim pisze ale podejrzewam ze to raczej nie jest Word/Writer i bez minimalnej znajomsoci LaTeXa sie nie obejdzie.

 

I to jest czesc ktora mnie interesuje, chociaz wywnioskowalem to juz po Twojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi.

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> A jesli nadal chcesz jednak uzywac Layouta (bo nie dasz rady sam zrobic tego co chciales) to albo uda Ci sie go znalezc na sieci, albo mozemy sie umowic na privie co do kwoty, i przygotuje Ci Layout dla jakiejkolwiek klasy sobie zazyczysz.

 

Bez przesady, to nie jest przeciez jakies rocket science, ale dziekuje za propozycje. Napisze layout-a sam.

Bylem przekonany, ze do kazdej klasy jest dorzucany default-owy layout, stad dziwilem sie, ze LyX u mnie wszystkiego nie widzi i myslalem, ze zle zaktualizowalem LyX-a / LaTex-a. Dziekuje za wyjasnienie. Nie mozna bylo tak od razu? Pozdrawiam, MD

----------

## dziadu

 *MiChaSSs wrote:*   

> Bez przesady, to nie jest przeciez jakies rocket science, ale dziekuje za propozycje. Napisze layout-a sam.

 

Jeśli bym pisał dziesięć prac magisterskich dziennie to bym się pokusił o przygotowanie layout-a. Jeśli piszesz jednam, to nie ma sensu. Tak czy siak musisz na podstawie dokumentacji przygotować szablon dokumentu. Layout wymaga jeszcze odrobinę więcej pracy niż sam szablon.

 *MiChaSSs wrote:*   

> Bylem przekonany, ze do kazdej klasy jest dorzucany default-owy layout, stad dziwilem sie, ze LyX u mnie wszystkiego nie widzi i myslalem, ze zle zaktualizowalem LyX-a / LaTex-a.

 

To tak jak z portage - nie oczekuj, że twórca każdej nowej aplikacji przygotuje dla niej również ebuilda i on od razu znajdzie się również w drzewie. Albo sam sobie napiszesz ebuilda, albo ktoś go gdzieś tam wsadzi w overlaya i trzeba będzie poszukać samemu.

LyX jest zewnętrzną aplikacją i to nie twórcy LaTeXa muszą się do niej dostosować (bo jest jeszcze Kile i kilka innych edytorów - i każdy używa prawdopodobnie innego sposobu zapisu layoutów) tylko w drugą stronę. A twórcy aplikacji rzadko kiedy przygotowują template'y pod coś, nie nie jest standardową zawartością programu.

----------

## MiChaSSs

okej, dziekuje za wyjasnienie, MD

----------

## faktor4u

Wtrące swoje trzy grosze. Jeśli zamierzasz pisać pracę na polskiej uczelni, to dobrze by było stosować się do polskich norm. Dlatego polecam zaznajomienie się z klasą mwart (lub pokrewnymi - w zależności od potrzeb) i pisanie jednak kodu samemu. Używałem kiedyś LyXa i raczej nie podobało mi się co z kodem robił. Na dobry początek do pisania kodu wystarczy vim + vim-latexsuite lub gedit z odpowiednim pluginem albo (pod KDE) Kile. W razie pytań postaram się pomóc.

----------

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Myslalem zeby skorzystac z klasy mwbk.cls. Na razie robilem tylko testy LyX-a (napisalem kodem strone tytulowa i wstawilem do latex preambule (w LyX-ie) + male rozdzialiki) i milo mnie zaskoczyl wynik  :Wink: . Jesli faktycznie LyX nie bedzie spelnial moich oczekiwan, to w ostatecznosci przejde na kod, w praniu wyjdzie  :Wink:  Dziekuje za oferowana pomoc, jak bede mial problem to sie zglosze, pozdrawiam MD  :Smile: 

----------

